# Linux unter Serial-ATA



## Konstantin Gross (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
wir wollen in der Firma auf einem HP Compaq dx6100 Linux Suse 8.2 installieren. Doch er findet die Festplatte nicht. Im Internet finde ich dazu auch nix außer das man was im BIOS ändern soll usw. aber das Problem ist, da es ein HP Compaq PC ist kann man im BIOS nicht soviel ändern. Hätte einer eine Idee?


----------



## Holger_S (21. Februar 2005)

Bin mir nich tsicher, aber ich glaub das liegt am Kernel, da bei der 8.2 noch kein SATA existierte! Welchen Kernel benutzt ihr? (Falls du das nicht weißt eine uname -a eingeben), alternativen dazu sind SuSE 9.2, damit habe ich null Probleme mit meinem SATA Raid und mittlerweile gibts die Version auch als DVD zum downloaden!


----------



## Konstantin Gross (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
wir haben das Standard-Kernel 2.4.20 gibt es jetzt eine Möglichkeit Linux mit einem aktuellen Kernel zu installieren? Wir müssen das Suse 8.2 installieren, da darauf nur die Software läuft die wir brauchen.


----------



## Holger_S (21. Februar 2005)

na dann nen neuen Kernel dazu backen, is tunter SuSE eigentlich weniger das Problem! Gerade dei 2.6er reihe unterstützt glaub eich ab 2.6.7 SATA (nicht schlagen falls ich falsch liege) Am besten du googlest nach nem Howto zum kernel backen, oder informierst dich ob es ein kernel Modul für SATA für dei 2.4er Reihe gibt!

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Konstantin Gross (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist wir haben noch kein Linux drauf   Deswegen können wir diese ganze Kernel Geschichte auch nicht machen. Gibts den ihrgendwo einen Treiber womit man Linux sagen kann das er die SATA erkennt?


----------



## Holger_S (21. Februar 2005)

Klar gibts den, sogar den besten der Welt, und dieser heißt Kernel  Der Linux Kernel ist sozusagen eine rießige Treiberdatenbank, mit dem alles läuft, um so aktueller, um so mehr läuft 

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Konstantin Gross (21. Februar 2005)

Ja ok sorry  Ich kenn mich halt mit Linux noch nicht so gut aus. Aber wie kann ich den Kernel updaten wenn ich noch nicht mal Linux installiert habe?


----------



## Holger_S (21. Februar 2005)

Mach dir nichts draus, selbst Linus Torvalds kannte sich 1993 nicht mit Linux aus 

 Also, natürlich brauchst du ein installiertes System, ist so vorzustellen wie unter win, du kannst auch keinen Grafikkarten Treiber installieren, wenn du kein Windows drauf hast, Was ich mir abe rnur schlecht vorstellen kann ist, das dein Programm nur unter SuSE 8.2 laufen soll, wie heißt das denn?

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Februar 2005)

Notfall kriegst Du es sicher auch hin mit der Live-Eval oder einer Knoppix-CD gebacken den neuesten Suse Kernel herunterzuladen und den zu verwenden


----------



## Konstantin Gross (22. Februar 2005)

Naja was heißt es läuft nur auf Suse 8.2, es läuft halt sehr stabil auf 8.2 und ist von der Firma freigegeben, für Suse 9.2 haben sie die freigabe halt noch nicht. Soll mit Postfix und TrendMicro oder so arbeiten, weiß nicht genau was mein Chef genau machen will.


----------



## Holger_S (22. Februar 2005)

Also es dürfte eigentlich kein Problem mit SuSE 9.2 geben, am besten du rufst mal bei der Herstellerfirma an und frägst nach! Denke aber nicht das man viel ändern müsste, vielelciht 1-2 Libs zusätzlich installieren, aber das würde dir dann Yast schon machen


----------



## Konstantin Gross (24. Februar 2005)

Ok danke, ich werd mal schauen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## merlin133 (10. März 2005)

Hallo Counterfeit

ich habe das selbe Problem wie du, hast du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden?
Gruß Merlin133


----------



## Konstantin Gross (10. März 2005)

Hallo Merlin,
nein leider nicht. Wir haben jetzt einfach einen anderen Server von uns genommen und es darauf installiert.


----------



## tseidel (15. März 2005)

Hallo Merlin, Hallo Counterfeit,

wir haben auf der Firma ebenfalls einen SATA Raid Server unter Linux installiert
(Maxdata Platinum 100 , 2 x SATA RAID 80 GB - 2. Platte soll als Spiegel dienen).

OS: SUSE 9.2 Prof.

Folgendes Vorgehen hat bei mir zum Erfolg geführt.

Erstellen eines Raid Arrays bevor das OS aufgespielt  wird

(Meist mit mitgelieferter CD/Programm).
! Wichtig das Array Bootfähig machen !
BIOS Einstellungen: SATA Legacy Modus (Port 0/1 SATA Rest: PATA)
! Stand Standardmäßig auf alles PATA !
Nun wurde auch die Festplatte erkannt.

Danach war das aufspielen des OS kein Problem mehr.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Thomas


----------



## Konstantin Gross (15. März 2005)

Hallo,
klasse danke für deine Antwort, in der nächsten Zeit werde ich das mal probieren.

Danke.

Gruss Konstantin


----------

